# JBuilder: Javadoc-Erzeugung unterbinden



## howo (3. Sep 2004)

Hi alle miteinander!

Ich benutze JBuilder 9 zum programmieren und habe laufend Javadoc erstellt. Wenn ich aber jetzt beim Arbeiten mein Projekt ausführen will, dann wird immer automatisch eine JavaDoc-datei erstellt und ein haufen .html erzeugt. Das ganze kostet tierischviel Zeit und nervt ganz ungemein. Leider habe ich noch nichts gefunden, um das Erzeugen von javaDoc zu unterbinden. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (3. Sep 2004)

Ich habe den Titel mal ein wenig präzisiert.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (3. Sep 2004)

In deinem Project-Explorer sollte es einen Knoten geben, der mit JAVADOC o.ä. benamst ist. Hier kannst du das Verhalten enteder über die Eigenschaften (rechte Maustaste auf dem Knoten) beeinflussen oder aber du entfernst den Knoten aus deinem Projekt.


----------

